# Day Trade To Win



## BaseJump (28 June 2009)

Has anyone had any experience or knowledge about this offer?
I read the reviews on here about Elite Traders and it was not good, so I thought Id ask if anyone has simular reviews etc with daytradetowin.
look forward to your replys.
Thanks.


----------



## Trembling Hand (28 June 2009)

Looks great. Jump off and win!

*hindsight trades as a record of performance* , on too big size for a newbie to start on, *with losing trades greater than winning trades* , not accounting for brokerage.

What a load of


----------



## beamstas (28 June 2009)

Winners 2pts
Losers 5pts

What kind of idiot takes profit at 2 points with a S/L at 5 points?
You'd have to have a 70%+ win rate to break even, not easy at all.


----------



## BaseJump (28 June 2009)

beamstas said:


> Winners 2pts
> Losers 5pts
> 
> What kind of idiot takes profit at 2 points with a S/L at 5 points?
> You'd have to have a 70%+ win rate to break even, not easy at all.




ok so thats bad as well. What do you use system platform setup?

Iam very new a complete beginner looking at a simple setup.

I heard him interviewed on this American Radio station for Business stockmarket. He sounded genuion.  hmmmm

Very confusing all of this. It a wonder anyone gets into trading.
Hmmmmm


----------



## warezwana (2 July 2009)

BaseJump said:


> Very confusing all of this. It a wonder anyone gets into trading.
> Hmmmmm




It seems the only way to see if you will ever get to be a trader is read, read and read some more and virtual/paper trade till your happy... Its going to be a slow process.


----------



## kam75 (7 July 2009)

warezwana said:


> It seems the only way to see if you will ever get to be a trader is read, read and read some more and virtual/paper trade till your happy... Its going to be a slow process.




I agree.  Once you're happy with your set of rules, see how you go trading with real money.


----------



## Trembling Hand (17 July 2009)




----------



## mazzatelli1000 (17 July 2009)

LOL
TH, is there anyway to take that original picture of yours down?
Was munching on some pizza when I opened the thread


----------



## cutz (18 July 2009)

mazzatelli1000 said:


> LOL
> TH, is there anyway to take that original picture of yours down?
> Was munching on some pizza when I opened the thread




Just wash it down with some beer.

EDIT>>Actually not a good idea if you're playing around with options ATM.


----------



## mazzatelli1000 (18 July 2009)

cutz said:


> Just wash it down with some beer.
> 
> EDIT>>Actually not a good idea if you're playing around with options ATM.




cutz,
You cannot believe how tempted I have been all night to down some drinks. I have been real thirsty 

BUT it is expiration tonight - gotta unwind some positions LOL


----------



## So_Cynical (18 July 2009)

I came to the realization a few weeks ago (after watching a show on Bernie Madoff) that there's a certain percentage of the population that will believe anything...and its these people that simplistic schemes are pitched at.

Its the same way Nigerian romance scammers operate...they don't even bother to pitch something believable, cos they want to attract the completely stupid and gullible, this is there business model....why pitch a complex scam when a simplistic one will still attract 2 or 3% of the population.


----------



## tech/a (18 July 2009)

So_Cynical said:


> I came to the realization a few weeks ago (after watching a show on Bernie Madoff) that there's a certain percentage of the population that will believe anything...and its these people that simplistic schemes are pitched at.
> 
> Its the same way Nigerian romance scammers operate...they don't even bother to pitch something believable, cos they want to attract the completely stupid and gullible, this is there business model....why pitch a complex scam when a simplistic one will still attract 2 or 3% of the population.




What???
Ive got to compete with 2% of the population!
120 million people!
Gee that share of $230 million isnt going to go far!
Bugga.


----------



## BaseJump (19 July 2009)

hehehehe some of the responses have been great keep em coming


----------



## skyQuake (20 July 2009)

Nice of you to make unfounded calls before doing any research. TH was merely remarking that it sounded like pure marketing bs.


----------



## nunthewiser (20 July 2009)

hehehehehe

oh bugga some posts got removed


----------



## mazzatelli1000 (20 July 2009)

Someone has made eminitrader completely disappear!!

Nun, my money it was prawn!!


----------



## Trembling Hand (20 July 2009)

On ya buddy boy. post some statements or screen shot of some real trades to get some credibility,

Such as this,

my last hours trades in 1 account.


----------



## Frank D (20 July 2009)

TH,

You're a freak.  Love ya work.

cheers
Frank


----------



## professor_frink (22 August 2009)

Trembling Hand said:


> Looks great. Jump off and win!
> 
> *hindsight trades as a record of performance* , on too big size for a newbie to start on, *with losing trades greater than winning trades* , not accounting for brokerage.
> 
> What a load of




LOL! Just found this one

Gotta be a nomination for post of the year!


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (22 August 2009)

Trembling Hand said:


> On ya buddy boy. post some statements or screen shot of some real trades to get some credibility,
> 
> Such as this,
> 
> my last hours trades in 1 account.





$480 for a day, well done


----------



## sydney_hawka (2 January 2010)

beamstas said:


> Winners 2pts
> Losers 5pts
> 
> What kind of idiot takes profit at 2 points with a S/L at 5 points?
> You'd have to have a 70%+ win rate to break even, not easy at all.





Is that a fact?? I suggest you do your RESEARCH before you post CRAP like that on this Forum.


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (2 January 2010)

sydney_hawka said:


> Is that a fact?? I suggest you do your RESEARCH before you post CRAP like that on this Forum.




Don't hold back, say what you REALLY think :

So you obviously believe a 5 point stop loss and a 2 point profit take is a good idea? So you can have 2 wins and then 1 loss will wipe those 2 out straight away?


----------



## wayneL (2 January 2010)

sydney_hawka said:


> Is that a fact?? I suggest you do your RESEARCH before you post CRAP like that on this Forum.




Crap?

It's actually grade 3 maths. LOL


----------



## mototater (23 March 2010)

Trembling Hand said:


> On ya buddy boy. post some statements or screen shot of some real trades to get some credibility,
> 
> Such as this,
> 
> my last hours trades in 1 account.




Wow a 30 point loss in 30 seconds. I can see the look on your face as soon as you pulled the trigger to buy. $%^&

What software are you using?


----------

